# 457 Visa to Permanent Resident



## alcoffs (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Just wondering if anyone has successfully gone from a 457 Employer Sponsored Visa, to becoming a permanent resident, and if so, how?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

No special difference if you have 457, Its the same process of applying PR (Onshore or offshore). 

Once you get the PR, if you are residing in AUSTRALIA you will be asked to go out and re-enter OZ to validate the PR. Once the PR is granted visa entitlement of 457 will be overridden by the permanent resident visa.

You have two options in PR.

General skilled migration (175 Visa)

General skilled migration with state sponsorship (176 Visa)


*For 175 Visa* :

*Step1* : Apply for the skills assessment with the relevant assessing authority and get your ANZSCO code validated (Qualifications and approved years of work experience) on the nominated occupation.

*Step2* : Give IELTS exam. Min criteria by DIAC is to get 6 in each band (Reading, Listening, Writing and Speaking). If you are going to claim points in IELTS then you need to score 7 in all for 10 points and 8 in all for 20 points.

*Step3* : Once you can claim 65 points based on the eligibility assessment by DIAC then you can file 175 GSM visa. 

Approval waiting time line for this visa would be min. 8 months to 18 months

*For 176 Visa* :

*Step1* : Apply for the skills assessment with the relevant assessing authority and get your ANZSCO code validated (Qualifications and approved years of work experience) on the nominated occupation.

*Step2* : Give IELTS exam. Min criteria by DIAC is to get 6 in each band (Reading, Listening, Writing and Speaking). If you are going to claim points in IELTS then you need to score 7 in all for 10 points and 8 in all for 20 points.

*Step3* : Check the State websites for the sponsorship eligibility.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...126-state-sponsorship-website-links-post.html

*Step 4*: Apply for the State Sponsorship

*Step 5* : Once you receive State Sponsorship and you can score 65 points based on the eligibility assessment by DIAC then you can file 176 GSM visa.

Waiting time for 176 visa is generally 2 to 3 months for the approval.

All the Best and Good Luck.

Cheers!!!!


----------



## xMarcusx (Nov 8, 2011)

You also have the option of an Employer Nominated Visa 121/856 visa which provides a path way to PR for 457 holders. 

Employer Nomination Scheme (Subclass 121/856)

You need to have been empoyed for at least 2 years and have be employed in an occupation listed on the ENSOL. 

I'm here on a 457, we went down the 175 route prior to arriving about a year prior to getting a 457, our application was made in April 2010 and as we fall into category 5 route we're still waiting for some news on when DIAC are even going to consider looking at our application. 

We'll be doing the 121/856 if we are still waiting to hear something by the end of 2012.


----------

